# Moving **** traps



## BluegooseBluegoose (Jan 10, 2009)

How often do you move your **** sets?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

if you're not seeing sign or activity, move them. You can't catch them if you're not on them.

xdeano


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Very good point.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

xdeano said:


> if you're not seeing sign or activity, move them. You can't catch them if you're not on them.
> 
> xdeano


hell. i can't catchem if they ARE there


----------

